# Positives vom DAFV



## Pennywise (24. März 2015)

Da Thomas ja anmerkte man solle einen extra Thread aufmachen, tue ich dies hiermit.

Ich beziehe mich in diesem Thread auf das folgendes Posting von Rheinspezi (http://anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4315164&postcount=352), welchen ich noch einmal recht herzlich bitten möchte mir die gute Arbeit die die aktive, kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach Kasan so leistet.

Bisher ist sie mir leider nur durch absolute Inkompetenz, Nichtwissen und dem Arbeiten entgegen der Interessen der Anger aufgefallen.

Da es ja scheinbar etwas positives zu berichten gibt bitte ich diejenigen unter Euch, welche das Wissen darüber haben das an mir komplett vorbei gegangen ist es doch einmal kund zu tun. Denn selbst auf der Homepage des DAFV wird ja noch nicht einmal darüber berichtet. Ich finde es ist an der Zeit das die positive Arbeit endlich einmal publik gemacht wird.

Also - Nun mal Butter bei die Fische. Was genau hat der DAFV bisher positives geleistet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

Weil ich weiss/befürchte, was kommen wird.
Bitte nicht schreiben, dass es nix Gutes beim DAFV gibt...

Das ist nicht das Thema hier..

Danke..

Bitte einfach respektieren, dass hier ernsthafte, positive und gute Arbeit des DAFV gesucht wird - für Kritik am DAFV gibts ja auch schon genügend Threads.

Lasst diesen bitte für Positives..

Danke...

Wer meint, es gibt nix Positives, aber man kann den DAFV verbessern, für den ist dieser Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651

Bitte OnTopic bleiben.
Danke


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Ohne jetzt wieder Spöttisch klingen zu wollen. Bisher hat noch niemand was Positives geschrieben. Nicht mal der TE konnte ein Beispiel nennen. 
 Und wenn man sieht wie "rege" hier so diskutiert wird, dann kann man davon Ausgehen, das es die hier vertretenen Boardis nicht die Bohne interessiert. 
 Ich denke mal, das sich hier auch nicht mehr viel Tun wird. Von daher kann dieser Trööt zumindest nach meiner Ansicht noch einige Tage geöffnet bleiben, aber zum Start der nächsten Woche dann auch geschlossen werden.
 P.S.  könnt ihr ja wieder ins Off stellen.


----------



## kernell32 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Na dann oute ich mich mal.
Also unser Vereinsvorstand ist vom BV vor kurzem geehrt worden, mit Urkunde der Frau Dr. und goldener Ehrennadel. Hat sich sehr gefreut!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Na bitte. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und wenn man sieht wie "rege" hier so diskutiert wird, dann kann man davon Ausgehen, das es die hier vertretenen Boardis nicht die Bohne interessiert.



Hier sollen ja Positivleistungen des DAFV rein.Das ist ja das kuriose was Thomas bereits prophezeite..die  Suche nach karierten (DAFV)  Maiglöckchen


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Na dann oute ich mich mal.
> Also unser Vereinsvorstand ist vom BV vor kurzem geehrt worden, mit Urkunde der Frau Dr. und goldener Ehrennadel. Hat sich sehr gefreut!



Durfte der Vorstand diese Ehrennadel aus eigener Tasche (Vereinstasche) bezahlen? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

oooch ne, echt nu....

Hier nicht lästern/hetzen/schimpfen/lachen über den DAFV - hier sollen seine tollen Leistungen rein.

Danke...


----------



## Pennywise (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oooch ne, echt nu....
> 
> Hier nicht lästern/hetzen/schimpfen/lachen über den DAFV - hier sollen seine tollen Leistungen rein.
> 
> Danke...



Richtig!
Ich möchte wirklich wissen was es Positives gibt. Wie gesagt, der DAFV ist mir bisher nur negativ aufgefallen. Es wird aber oft behauptet es gäbe positives also möchte ich konkret wissen was das ist.

OK, eine Ehrung ist ja schon einmal etwas. Kannst Du dazu etwas genaueres sagen kernell32? Gibt es evtl. da evtl. bestimmte Richtlinien für Ehrungen wie es sie in den Landesverbänden gibt? Wenn ja, welche? Wofür gibt es (laut den Richtlinien) Ehrungen? Und die Frage von Sharpo nich zu vergessen, kosten diese etwas? Wenn ja was kostet so etwas?


----------



## kernell32 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Boah weiss nicht ob ich das noch zusammen kriege, auf jeden Fall war einer vom LV an unserer Jhv und hat die Urkunde übergeben, unterschrieben von Frau Dr. Ich meine das war die goldene Nadel für 30 Jahre Vorstandschaft oder so.


----------



## Deep Down (26. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Fr. Dr. hat an der Abschlußveranstaltung Besatzfisch teilgenommen, ward aber nach der Pause nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## GandRalf (26. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Boah weiss nicht ob ich das noch zusammen kriege, auf jeden Fall war einer vom LV an unserer Jhv und hat die Urkunde übergeben, unterschrieben von Frau Dr. Ich meine das war die goldene Nadel für 30 Jahre Vorstandschaft oder so.



Unser Vorsitzender wurde gestern auch durch den LV Vorsitzenden, im Auftrag von Frau Dr., mit der goldenen Verbandsnadel (oder war es "mit Goldkranz"?) ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Trotz der offenbar extrem klammen Kasse hat der DAFV noch keinen seiner Angestellten in beiden Geschäftsstellen gekündigt. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Ich finds bis jetzt ein bisschen arg dünn, dafür dass über 600.000 organisierte Angelfischer dem DAFV jedes Jahr weit über ne Million reinblasen...
Wo sind denn all die, die das so wollten, wählen und finanzieren?

Die MÜSSEN doch irgendwas Positives am DAFV finden...


----------



## Jose (28. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Die MÜSSEN doch irgendwas Positives am DAFV finden...


die schreiben nix, weil zwangs-DAFVler nicht lügen mögen.
wenn das mal nix positives ist


----------



## Honeyball (28. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Dann melde ich mich mal als nicht-DAFVler

Der DAFV hat knapp 3 1/2 DIN A4 - Seiten Leitsätze veröffentlicht, wo drin steht, dass sie sich intensiv für den Naturschutz einsetzen.
Das ist sicherlich was Positives (für Naturschützer und spendensammelnde Tierrechtsheinis).

Und es gibt sogar einen ganzen Satz auf den 3,5 Seiten, dass man die "Ausübung der Angelfischerei" unterstützen möchte!!!!:m


----------



## dieteraalland (28. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich mal als nicht-DAFVler
> 
> Der DAFV hat knapp 3 1/2 DIN A4 - Seiten Leitsätze veröffentlicht, wo drin steht, dass sie sich intensiv für den Naturschutz einsetzen.
> Das ist sicherlich was Positives (für Naturschützer und spendensammelnde Tierrechtsheinis).
> ...


 
 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 wenigstens etwas #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651
kommt auch nix..

Wenn man aber den DAFV nicht besser machen muss, müsste der Thread hier doch überquellen vor lauter positiven Dingen....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds bis jetzt ein bisschen arg dünn, dafür dass über 600.000 organisierte Angelfischer dem DAFV jedes Jahr weit über ne Million reinblasen...
> Wo sind denn all die, die das so wollten, wählen und finanzieren?
> 
> Die MÜSSEN doch irgendwas Positives am DAFV finden...



Ich warte mal weiter auf  Erhellendes...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Was positives ist, dass man eine Homepage hat, welche die Mitglieder
 und nicht Mitglieder informiert.
So der Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Unsere Fragen bezüglich dessen, was der DAFV positiv gemacht hätte, wurden ja bis dato auch nicht beantwortet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Die einzig "positiven" Beispiele hast du ja sofort ins OffTopic verschoben.


----------



## Tricast (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Als VDSF, ach Ja, jetzt ja DAFV; Mitglied finde ich die Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres immer sehr interessant.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## NaabMäx (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Hi,
hab mir gerade eine Verbandsseite angesehen.

mfg
NM


----------



## phirania (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir gerade eine Verbandsseite angesehen.
> 
> mfg
> NM



Und,was Positives gefunden.?|uhoh:


----------



## holgär (30. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Für mich:
Der DAFV hat die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft an den DSAV übertragen und: der DAFV will den DSAV nicht - große Chance, die es zu verwerten gilt ;-)))

VG


----------

